# Interactive Win: Allinkasso fordert 132 Euro für dubiose Dienste



## sascha (9 Oktober 2008)

Allinkasso und die Forderungen: Tausende Verbraucher haben in den vergangenen Tagen einen dubiosen Brief bekommen: Sie sollen 132 Euro zahlen - für angebliche Dienste einer Firma namens Interactive WIN Deutschl. N Interactivemedia Limited. Verbraucherschützer raten Betroffenen, nicht übereilt zu handeln.

*> Mehr*


----------

